# Reasons to have sex daily



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Came across this nice little article today.

12 reason to have sex daily

there are several ideas that make me


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

"Here are twelve reasons why you and your partner should be having sex daily!"

"found that their students who stated they had sex at least twice a week"

..... badsanta doing some fact checking... hmmm at least twice a week does not sound the same as daily..... but if I am having sex daily it is true that I am having sex at least twice a week!


OK CARRY ON!!!!!


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

"But sex is so much work - I'd rather sleep than have sex"
- my wife


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Question...do those reasons still work if your by yourself...or is a partner required? ;-(


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

ChargingCharlie said:


> "But sex is so much work - I'd rather sleep than have sex"
> - my wife


Sleep and sex are the *same thing* for some. Women can have spontaneous orgasms with no effort what so ever!

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...he-three-surprising-types-spontaneous-orgasms

_“. . . It happens a lot while I’m sleeping, but only once while I was awake. . . With [me], I’m almost certain [that at night] it’s because of a full bladder.”_

*[Badsanta's vicious rant against sexually spontaneous orgasms that require no effort being scientifically attributed to mostly just women has been CENSORED by TAM]*

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

As much as I love having sex with my wife, every day is just too much, for me.
There is something to be said about anticipation.
Absence does make the heart grow fonder and penis harder.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

badsanta said:


> Sleep and sex are the *same thing* for some. Women can have spontaneous orgasms with no effort what so ever!
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...he-three-surprising-types-spontaneous-orgasms
> 
> ...


Speaking from experience, spontaneous orgasm is possible in the male, to the extent that the male running his fingertips from his partners shoulder to wrist resulted in a quite spectacular orgasm.....

Unfortunately, this only happens within 5-6 hours of the ingestion of peyote, so is restricted to members of the AIC church....:frown2:


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

UMP said:


> As much as I love having sex with my wife, every day is just too much, for me.
> There is something to be said about anticipation.
> Absence does make the heart grow fonder and penis harder.


We must be the same age :smile2:

55


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

You need reasons to have sex daily? We'd need reasons - damn good ones! - to NOT have sex daily.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

just got it 55 said:


> We must be the same age :smile2:
> 
> 55


True, but I remember trying sex daily with my wife many years ago. It just got a bit boring. 
I like to use the example of your favorite restaurant. It's wonderful, but eat at the same place day in and day out and it might not be as "wonderful" in time.

Regardless, whatever works. This is just my opinion.


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

Well I guess it's official...

I'm gonna look like sh!t and die young. 

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

badsanta said:


> _?. . . It happens a lot while I?m sleeping, but only once while I was awake. . . With [me], I?m almost certain [that at night] it?s because of a full bladder.?_



So jealous... When I'm having a sexy dream, I always wake up RIGHT BEFORE I get there!


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Only 1 reason really..

Because you can


----------



## Florida_rosbif (Oct 18, 2015)

Because it's about the only one of life's intense pleasures that the government haven't found a way to tax yet......


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> You need reasons to have sex daily? We'd need reasons - damn good ones! - to NOT have sex daily.



Moth infestation (1 moth)
Mice infestation (1 2 inch long mouse)
Romney lost


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

john117 said:


> *Moth infestation (1 moth)*
> Mice infestation (1 2 inch long mouse)
> Romney lost












Damn you little moth! Damn you to hell!!!










BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!










Damn you spider! Damn you to hell!!!










BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!











NNNOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

During sex therapy, the therapist asked me how much (frequent) sex would I need to stay married to my wife after our Sex Starved Marriage came to a crisis point. I was asked to think about it and then give my answer with reason at the next session.

I really thought about it and concluded that sex 3 times a week was for me a good frequency that I could live with, especially compared to the once every few months or not at all, I had been living with for quite a while.

The ST asked me to explain to her and my wife why 3 times a week and not 3 times a day. I confessed that historically those times that my wife is an enthusiastic lover and we really get it on, I often feel like my penis is bruised the next day and it takes a day of rest before I am ready for another round of passionate love. The ST asked my wife if she had ever had sex with me 3 times a week. My wife said yes. The ST then looked at my wife and said that if she had done it before, she could do it again so it is not a physical problem, it will be a mental or emotional problem for my wife. It is now up to my wife to figure out if she wants to sexually satisfy me three times a week or if my wife wants to live with being divorced and knowing her refusal to change was the reason.  

My wife started having sex with me 3 times a week, but after a month, begged the ST to reduce the frequency to twice a week. The ST looked at me and asked if during the years I put up with sex every couple of months would I have been in heaven to have had sex twice a week. I said yes. The ST told me that marriage was about compromise and that my wife had given 3 times a week a try, I could live with twice a week and so the compromise should be twice a week, but if my wife can't live with that we should end the marriage.

We now have sex twice a week. It is good from my perspective. Actually, most of the time we have sex it is not the extremely rock my world/rock her world bruising kind of sex, so while the frequency could be greater, the times we both get passionate, it really does work for me and it is about the most she can handle.

The point of this is it is all about compromise. Just because one can have sex 3 times a day, doesn't mean it will always be pleasant or that is what both partners will enrich their lives in a marital compromise.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> During sex therapy, the therapist asked me how much (frequent) sex would I need to stay married to my wife after our Sex Starved Marriage came to a crisis point. I was asked to think about it and then give my answer with reason at the next session.
> 
> I really thought about it and concluded that sex 3 times a week was for me a good frequency that I could live with, especially compared to the once every few months or not at all, I had been living with for quite a while.
> 
> ...


OK. This seems kind of weird, so the ST was just a lawyer for your bedroom to rule over frequency? 

What were the emotional reasons that your wife dislikes sex? Did that get uncovered in therapy? 

Don't you feel a bit strange that your wife is having duty sex 2x a week? The whole way you painted her "begging" to reduce down from 3x a week seems like she's not enjoying it?

Sorry if I'm way off base.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

kag123 said:


> OK. This seems kind of weird, so the ST was just a lawyer for your bedroom to rule over frequency?
> 
> What were the emotional reasons that your wife dislikes sex? Did that get uncovered in therapy?
> 
> ...


(1) The ST helped us with negotiations, Helped to focus my wife on what she wanted and why, when she wouldn't confront reality. Kept the pressure on my wife to understand that no sex was going to lead to divorce, so I could be the support (i.e. good cop/bad cop). Helped provide us with exercises to break down my wife's inhibitions about touching me.

(2) My grew up being partially raised by nuns in a catholic girls convent school. Her folks had a pretty dysfunctional relationship. She has lots of hangups and body image issues. 

We drifted apart, then pushed each other away after our children were born. My (Chapman 5LL) love languages were touch and words of affirmation. Hers were acts fo service and quality time. I felt she pushed me away, I worked harder and longer hours and got promotions. I told myself I was being a good provider. I did lots of stuff with my kids, but felt I needed to get praise from coworkers. My wife felt when I worked late and she burned dinner that I had ruined her loving act of service and make dinner so horrible that I ate quickly to watch TV, which made it worse as she viewed talking at dinner as her quality time. 

We actively made each other miserable, the sex deteriorated and she became angry at me, felt trapped because to her divorce was not an option. It got ugly. I decided to give it one last try before divorce, Found MW Davis Book the SSM, Glover's NMMNG, Chapmans 5LL, Sue Johnsons Hold Me Tight, Schnarch Passionate Marriage, changed myself for the better, figured out what was wrong. Provider her with unconditional love she needed in her love languages. She started to want to change. We went to a nationally known ST, who helped expedite the change we had started.

(3) My wife doesn't have "duty sex." I would say that in a 2 week period she has toe curling sex with me three times typically. Typically one time in two weeks, I arouse her and we do have sex. 

But her perspective is not "close her eyes and think of England," it is much more "this is the man I love and I want to pleasure him, hold him in my arms while I bring him joy with my body. 

If that is duty sex, I will take it any time. It is done out of a spirit of Love not duty. Sure she had to understand how deeply she was hurting me and our marriage before she restarted having sex with me. She also needed to feel unconditionally loved. Each morning and evening I do things in her love languages to make her feel cherished, with no expectation for anything in return.

In our SSM, she went from sex every month or so to no sex for nearly half a year. A change from zero to 2 to 3 times a week was really hard for her as an LD person. She is still LD, will always be LD compared to me, but she can enjoy it twice a week. Even if everytime she doesn't want to orgasm. 

An LD person can like sex, just not as frequently as an HD person, even if aroused.


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

UMP said:


> As much as I love having sex with my wife, every day is just too much, for me.
> There is something to be said about anticipation.
> Absence does make the heart grow fonder and penis harder.


What ? That's why they make "Vitamin V" ( they have generic now too ) LOL


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

2ndchanceGuy said:


> What ? That's why they make "Vitamin V" ( they have generic now too ) LOL


Oh, I take that one too, as needed.
I think that's how Muammar Gaddafi started going nuts. (although he was always pretty much nuts) He would take heavy doses of "vitamin V" to service his "security guards" multiple times a day.

I also noticed that "vitamin V" loses it's efficacy if you take it too much, too often. Plus it gives me a monster headache the next day even when I take a couple Advil with it.

I'm cool with a couple times a week, even if that's sometimes not enough. The grass is always greener until you get to the other side, that is.

I like my grass just the way it is:grin2:


----------



## Tango in Triple Time (Jul 14, 2015)

Daily sex should be the minimum! The Tango Theory says absence of daily sex does not enhance desire, it's simply an opportunity wasted.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

Daily sex sounds great, but when I've had daily sex I honestly got a little burnt out on it. I could go for twice in one day sometimes, then every-other day typically. I dated a nympho (literally a nympho, not kidding) and I thought I won the lottery but after about 2 months I couldn't handle it anymore. I think it was mostly that I don't really like the girl all that much, but I actually said to her "Already? Again?" I can't believe I ever muttered those words.

I'd say every other day would be perfect for me. I like a little build up, but I like frequent sex. Right now I usually get it twice a week, but not consistently and I go nuts in-between, especially if it stretches to 5 days or more.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It is a fun topic but really articles like that are just a bit of light entertainment and nothing more. 

Daily sex is like daily exercise, sure it can be good for you but you will only do it if you really want too. As it turns out we have sex pretty much daily, I don't need days to build up the anticipation because it is something I enjoy doing.

So here I am procrastinating when what I am supposed to be doing is getting ready for the gym, it is not something I enjoy doing daily.


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

I would love to have it daily! The last few years of my marriage it was about once very two weeks and it was scraps and not passionate. Now that I am single I have been in a dry spell for 7 months.

Right before we split up we went on a Caribbean beach vacation. I knew it was over the second we got to our room and he turned me down. REALLY? We did end up having a lot of sex, but it was only after he was drinking and then I had to initiate and orchestrate everything. That really sucked. 

I'm happier not having a partner and getting nothing than I was having a partner who didn't want me.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I've heard if you don't get enough sex it can cause an elongated ballsack.

Checking? Whew I'm good for now. 

Hmm the wife just took off at a dead run!!!!!!!

Later😏


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

Marc878 said:


> I've heard if you don't get enough sex it can cause an elongated ballsack.
> 
> Checking? Whew I'm good for now.
> 
> ...


HAHA! That's a great excuse to tell her! I was trying to explain blue-balls to my wife the other day (hey, she asked!) LOL!
I mean it's not true (that would be absurd) but it's still pretty funny.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

ChargingCharlie said:


> "But sex is so much work - I'd rather sleep than have sex"
> - my wife


Is this but sex is so much work or is this butt sex is so much work.

I could see the second as a possible truism.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

We'll, I'm HD adventurous and my main love language is Physical rating 12.

If I had sex with Mrs.CuddleBug once every day, 7 days week, I would feel like a million dollars 24/7 and no stress would get to me and I can take on the world.

My connection to Mrs.CuddleBug would be so strong, I would fight and die for her.


----------



## Dragunov (May 21, 2015)

I would literally give anything to have sex with my wife every day. Or even even other day. Or heck even once a week.


----------

